# 2000 Dodge Grand Caravan



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Flasher? Switch? Bulbs?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I checked the fuses? You need to check where you are getting power. Are you getting power where the fuses plugs in? Where does the power stop. If the bulbs are not blinking are they getting power. Go buy yourself a 5 dollar test probe.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

turn signals will not work if you have bad light bulbs---start by changing the bulbs.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Light bulbs can be a good place to start. Generally a turn signal will blink faster if one of the bulbs burns out. Your Dodge has a lot of mickey mouse stuff making it harder to trouble shoot


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Check fuses, relays, get a tester, and check the lights.

Usually a fuse will take both sides with it. If it is only one side, its a bulb issue.


----------



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

Checked both bulbs and the one on the driver side was toast. Bought a new set and replaced the bad one, and that was when I saw that the assembly it latches onto was browner than it should be. I think that whole connection is fried. I'll take it in tomorrow and replace it. Hopefully this will fix it.


----------

